# st.anton-riva



## herrmann (12. Juni 2006)

ich meine den alpencross aus dem buch traumtouren transalp, ist den schon einmal jemand hier gefahren?
ich habe mir den vorgenommen und möchte wissen, wie der so ist.


----------



## Carsten (12. Juni 2006)

vermutlich sind da schon fast alle mal lang gefahren. Auf meiner Internetseite findest Du einen Bericht von mir (1999) sowie bei den Transalp Links so um die 150 Berichte auf anderen Webseiten...viel Spaß beim Schmökern.
In meiner Passdatenbank dürften die meisten der Pöässe detailliert beschrieben sein.

Ansonsten kannst Du hier im Forum gerne mal die Suchfunktion bemühen und als Suchworte die einzelnen Pässe eingeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hier findest du unter Alpencross ein Roadbook sowie ein Review dieser Transalp, die wir 2004 gefahren sind. Sicherlich ein ganz guter Eindruck ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Juni 2006)

hi,

bin 2000 da lang, aber start in oberstdorf. mussten am ende etwas anders fahren, aber ich denke der mittelteil deckt sich mit deiner route. fotos und bericht zur tour siehe unten ...

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## Mogul_LA (23. Juni 2006)

hi,

wie heißt  denn die tour im traumtouren transalp die du da fahren willst? wenn es der glacier express ist, kann ich dir schon etwas dazu sagen. bin ihn letztes jahr gefahren, allerdings ab obersdorf wegen der einfacheren anreise per bahn.

mfg


----------



## frisco (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Genau den plane ich mit einem Kumpel im August anzugehen.

Würde mich sehr interessieren, Deine Erfahrungen dazu.

Madritschjoch fahren glaube ich aber die wenigsten, oder?

Danke und Grüße

frisco


----------



## herrmann (26. Juni 2006)

Mogul_LA schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> wie heißt  denn die tour im traumtouren transalp die du da fahren willst? wenn es der glacier express ist, kann ich dir schon etwas dazu sagen. bin ihn letztes jahr gefahren, allerdings ab obersdorf wegen der einfacheren anreise per bahn.
> 
> mfg


ja, das ist der Glacier express, bin gerade beim kartenstudium


----------



## herrmann (26. Juni 2006)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Genau den plane ich mit einem Kumpel im August anzugehen.
> 
> ...


da geht`s auch glaube ich eher um runterfahren, wie ist denn der weg runter?


----------



## Mogul_LA (26. Juni 2006)

hi,

der weg hoch zum madritschjoch ist trotz gondel ne ziemliche plackerei mit eineinhalb stunden schieben. die gondel würd ich auf jeden fall nehmen. wir haben mit nem local gesprochen der hat gesagt die ganz harten aus der umgebung können ihn treten aber ist bis zu 30% auf losem schotter 

aber wehe wenn du oben bist!! ich mein madritschjoch 3123m Glurns unser übernachtungsort 750 oder so!!! wir konnten alle ne halbe stunde lang nur noch grinsen 
ist auf jeden fall ne schöne tour die allerdings auch einige schiebepassagen enthält. vielleicht könnt ihr mehr fahren bei uns war das am anfang mit dem wetter halt so ne sache. hatten in ischgl und so auch noch schnee bis auf unter 200m und das auch noch im august. aber was das beste ist sind die relativ vielen trails.
wenn du noch was wissen willst oder bilder brauchst schreib einfach ich poste dann welche.

cya


----------



## Mogul_LA (26. Juni 2006)

ps: schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack aufs madritschjoch


----------



## frisco (26. Juni 2006)

Geil! Hast Du noch mehr Bilder?

Also besser mit der Gondel hoch, oder? Wobei das ja meinem Bild von "Alpenüberquerung" nicht gerade entspricht...

Grüße

frisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mogul_LA (27. Juni 2006)

hi frisco,

entspricht zawr auch nicht meinem bild einer alpenüberquerung aber du sparst dir erstens ziemlich viel schweiß und zeit  da wir die tour sowieso ab obersdorf gefahren sind hatten wir ja auch noch etwas längere etappen.

hab dir mal ein paar apetithappen rausgesucht


----------



## Mogul_LA (27. Juni 2006)

noch ein paar mehr, 
das erste ist der  blick runter vom madritschjoch zur gondelstation in sulden

mfg eichi


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. Juni 2006)

auch noch ein paar eindrücke zum madritschjoch:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/ronda_extrema/ronda_extrema_2002_frame.html

tag 7

bzw.

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2000/transalp_2000_frame.html

tag 6

ich bin zweimal ohne seilbahn rauf, fahrenderweise. aber ich kann nur zustimmen, die rampe verlangt einem alles ab und wer kräfte sparen will, schiebt im zweifelsfall die steilsten stücke oder sogar alles. seilbahn käme nie in frage für mich, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. für die ca. 700 hm ab sulden bis zur schaubachhütte braucht man etwa 1:15 h ohne sich gross zu hetzen, sind einfach viele hm auf kruzer strecke ...

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## anda (29. Juli 2006)

Bin die Route 2004 gefahren!
Einfach Suppi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Geile Trails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramsesII (30. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

habe auch vor, die Tour 17 (Glacier Express) zu fahren und würde mich über "Insider-Tipps" freuen. (was/warum würdet ihr am Tourenverlauf evtl. abändern?)

Grüße
Ramses


----------



## herrmann (1. August 2006)

jetzt muss ich wahrscheinlich alleine fahren, das ist eigendlich nicht schön.

auf der tarscher alm, gibts da eigendlich nur eine hütte oder sind da mehrere übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? wenn ja, welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (2. August 2006)

herrmann schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt muss ich wahrscheinlich alleine fahren, das ist eigendlich nicht schön.
> 
> auf der tarscher alm, gibts da eigendlich nur eine hütte oder sind da mehrere übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? wenn ja, welche?




Servus!! 
Auf der Tarscheralm Gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten!
1. Direkt in der Tarscheralm (urig- super Hirtenmakkaroni!!!! - netter Wirt! )
2. bei der Liftstation (Berggasthof)- war ich noch nie!!

Schöne Tour wünsch ich allen Alpencrossern!!!!!


----------



## ltcharm (5. August 2006)

Seid ihr die Auffahrt auf das Madritschjoch per Seilbahn oder per Bike gefahren? Wir starten am Do und hoffen, dass das Wetter passt !

lg


----------



## Carsten (5. August 2006)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr die Auffahrt auf das Madritschjoch per Seilbahn oder per Bike gefahren? Wir starten am Do und hoffen, dass das Wetter passt !
> 
> lg



wies bei miesem Wetter dort oben ab geht findets Du hier: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=10


----------



## Mogul_LA (14. September 2006)

Hi Carsten,

da hatten wir aber noch mal richtig Glück, wir waren eine Woche vor euch unterwegs und hatten super Wetter, bis auf ein wenig Wind am Joch aber das ist ja wirklich nichts tragisches.

An Herman und Itcharm, wie war denn eure Tour?

mfg Mogul


----------



## Superfriend (14. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war 2003 auf dem Madritschjoch. Wir sind den ganzen Weg per Bike rauf, ohne Seilbahn, allerdings mit Übernachtung auf der Schaubachhütte und sowieso sehr kurzen Etappen. Insgesamt kann man denke ich guten Gewissens die Seilbahn nehmen, denn der übel steile Schotterweg bis zur Schaubachhütte ist nichts, was man per Bike gemacht haben muss.

Das Madritschjoch hat zwei gewaltige Nachteile:
Erstens: Die Auffahrt ist komplett voll von hässlichen Liftanlagen und Skipisten, die im Sommer nun wirklich sehr trostlos aussehen.
Zweitens: Es liegt taktisch extrem ungünstig, weil Du ja nicht in einem anderen Tal rauskommst, sondern nur wieder im Vinschgau landest (es sei denn, man hängt noch den Furkelferner dran, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht zu empfehlen (lehne mich mal auf der Basis von Achim Zahns Berichten so weit aus dem Fenster, ohne ihn selber gemacht zu haben).

Schöner Downhill hin oder her, die meisten (inklusive mir) machen das Madritschjoch wahrscheinlich nur wegen der Rekordhöhe.

Grüße aus Schweden,
Chris


----------



## lens83 (26. Juli 2010)

hallo,
aus aktuellem anlass grabe ich den thread aus.
ich möchte diese alpenüberquerung in der zweiten oder dritten augustwoche fahren. also glacier express - tour n. 17 aus traumtouren transalp, jedoch mit start in oberstdorf.

übernachten würde ich vorwiegend in hütten. hattet ihr da immer vorreserviert? was gilt es sonst noch wichtiges zu beachten?


----------



## herrmann (29. Juli 2010)

kannst du spontan losfahren, auf den hütten war immer noch platz, auch wenn du eine hütte mal nicht erreichst, dann finden sich immer und überall sehr leicht alternativen
war übrigens eine sehr schöne tour


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Juli 2010)

also ich würde dir als tipp noch mitgeben anstatt dem tarscher paß eine andere alternative, zB naturnser alm, zu nehmen.
tarscher pass ist, bzw. war es 2004 so, hinauf und hinunter eine sinnfreie schieberei/tragerei!
wahrscheinlich gibt es ein paar freaks die da runter auch fahren, aber mit schön flowigen trails hat das nichts zu tun. und meine einstellung dazu sagt mir, wenn ich hinauf schiebe sollte auf der anderen seite wenigstens eine belohnung in form eines schön flowigen trails sein!

gruß und viel spaß!

ps: fahr ende august anfang september = weniger gewitter!


----------



## lens83 (30. Juli 2010)

ok danke für die tips!
ob der tarscher pass wirklich sinnvoll ist, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juli 2010)

schau dir mal die bilder vom tarscher pass an, ich bin zuletzt 2009 drüber:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2009/transalp_2009_frame.html

klar, ist eher ein schwerer pass und man muss auch bergab ein stückchen schieben, aber längst nicht die gesamten 400hm, die der stanciu bei bike-gps angibt.

udn landschaftlich find ich es dort oben durchaus lohnend - gutes wetter vorausgesetzt! ist halt hochalpin - das mag ich!

naturnser alm ist halt viel durch den wald, für mich ist das wie ein schwarzwald-hügel, sowas kann ich auch ausserhalb der alpen in sehr ähnicher form haben. aber OK, man muss weniger schieben. kommt dafür halt tiefer im ultental raus und muss noch etwas kurbeln.

nachdem ich einmal die naturnser alm variante gemacht hab, bin ich danach noch 3 mal beim tarscher pass "gelandet" - mir und auch den mitfahrern hat's gefallen. und wir sind keine extrem-downhill-freaks, gewiss nicht.

so oder so - viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (2. August 2010)

würdet ihr sagen, dass man sich auf diesem ac mit den roadbooks (aus traumtouren-transalp) zurecht findet oder braucht es zwingend kartenmaterial?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (2. August 2010)

du überlegst, komplett ohne karte zu fahren? und nur nach roadbook auf papier?

würde ich nicht empfehlen, kann immer mal sein, dass man anders fahren muss durch wegsperrung, defekt, ermüdung, wetter etc.

ist ja auch gut zu wissen, was so links und rechts des weges ist, wenn man das nicht alles schon auswendig weiss 

prinzipiell möglich sollte es sein, fahre seit jahren auch immer wieder nach den stanciu roadbooks, aber es reicht ja schon, wenn es mal an einer ecke nicht mehr passt, dann ist's doof ohne karte den weg zu suchen ...


----------



## lens83 (2. August 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> du überlegst, komplett ohne karte zu fahren? und nur nach roadbook auf papier?
> 
> würde ich nicht empfehlen, kann immer mal sein, dass man anders fahren muss durch wegsperrung, defekt, ermüdung, wetter etc.
> 
> ...



ja stimmt schon. 
eisjöchl und madritschjoch bin ich halt schließlich auch ohne karten gefahren und es hat bestens geklappt. dank der vorherigen recherchen im internet habe ich die roadbooks auch fast nicht gebraucht. man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass man sich auf diesen beiden touren auch kaum verfahren kann, es bräuchte ja fast nicht mal schilder: madritschjoch einfach immer den skiliften nach und eisjöchl das pfossental bis zum ende und das passeiertal raus. 

mit karten ist man wohl auf der sicheren seite, da man - wie du sagst - bei eventuellem verfahren unter umständen ganz schön in der tinte sitzt.

ich war vorher im kartenladen und die sechs karten sind vom gewicht her schon eher schwer. und da ich alleine fahre, muss ich alles selbst schleppen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. August 2010)

nachdem, was ich bisher im forum von dir gelesen hab, bist du doch fit! da fallen die 350 g karten kaum auf. ich hab bei transalp auch öfter mal alle karten alleine im rucksack gehabt, weil mir nachgesagt wurde, ich wär der fitteste. ebenso gab's dann das brot für die brotzeit, 3 coladosen zum durstlöschen an einsamen pässen usw.

ich denk, das kriegst du schon hin. prinzipiell kannst du ja auch prüfen, ob du mit ein paar scan / farbkopien von manchen karten auskommst, bei denen du nur kleinere abschnitte "durchfährst". dann kannst du die zettel nach dem tourentag entsorgen. es sollten aber natürlich potentielle alternativrouten noch drauf sein ...

es soll aber auch leute geben, die sich die karten (oder anderes nicht mehr benötigtes zeugs) von unterwegs per post nach hause schicken lassen


----------



## muddymartin (3. August 2010)

habe letzte woche unseren AX zwar mit GPS gemacht, hatte aber vom gesamten Verlauf eingescannte Kartenabschnitte zur Sicherheit dabei, in die ich per leuchtstift die Route reingemalt habe. Ich fand das sehr geschickt. Insgesamt passte die gesamte Route auf 10 DIN4_blätter (Vorder+Rückseite), vom Gewicht natürlich top. Zudem entfällt das lästige Rumgefalte mit den Karten. Falls man (z.B. wegen Wettersituation) keine weiträumigen Umfahrungen von der Planstrecke machen muss, optimal.


----------



## lens83 (3. August 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> nachdem, was ich bisher im forum von dir gelesen hab, bist du doch fit! da fallen die 350 g karten kaum auf. ich hab bei transalp auch öfter mal alle karten alleine im rucksack gehabt, weil mir nachgesagt wurde, ich wär der fitteste. ebenso gab's dann das brot für die brotzeit, 3 coladosen zum durstlöschen an einsamen pässen usw.
> 
> ich denk, das kriegst du schon hin. prinzipiell kannst du ja auch prüfen, ob du mit ein paar scan / farbkopien von manchen karten auskommst, bei denen du nur kleinere abschnitte "durchfährst". dann kannst du die zettel nach dem tourentag entsorgen. es sollten aber natürlich potentielle alternativrouten noch drauf sein ...
> 
> es soll aber auch leute geben, die sich die karten (oder anderes nicht mehr benötigtes zeugs) von unterwegs per post nach hause schicken lassen



na ja von der fitness her gehts so, habe zwar schon einigermaßen erfahrung mit langstrecken mit vielen höhenmetern, aber so was etappenmäßiges bin ich bisher noch nie gefahren. ich weiß daher nicht ganz so recht, ob ich die mehrtägige belastung durchhalte. auch fahren mit rucksack war bei mir bisher nicht unbedingt die regel.
von dem her ist es vielleicht nichtmal so schlecht, dass ich alleine fahre. wenns nicht mehr geht, kann ich mich ja einfach mal 2h in den schatten legen - und das ohne dass jemand meckert. (ist dann aber auch schon der einzige vorteil )



muddymartin schrieb:


> habe letzte woche unseren AX zwar mit GPS gemacht, hatte aber vom gesamten Verlauf eingescannte Kartenabschnitte zur Sicherheit dabei, in die ich per leuchtstift die Route reingemalt habe. Ich fand das sehr geschickt. Insgesamt passte die gesamte Route auf 10 DIN4_blätter (Vorder+Rückseite), vom Gewicht natürlich top. Zudem entfällt das lästige Rumgefalte mit den Karten. Falls man (z.B. wegen Wettersituation) keine weiträumigen Umfahrungen von der Planstrecke machen muss, optimal.



ja das mit den scans wäre eventuell eine option. im notfall liegen die karten dann ja immer griffbereit zu hause und ggf. könnte ich anrufen, damit man mir den richtigen weg durchgeben kann.


----------



## lens83 (4. August 2010)

heute nachmittag habe ich mir sämtliche karten besorgt und diese gerade eben durchstudiert. stanciu empfiehlt in seinem buch unter anderem die kompass karte nr. 53 - meran und umgebung. kommt es nur mir so vor, oder führt die route st. anton - riva, also glacier express, tour nr. 17 aus dem buch, auch nicht nur einen einzigen meter durch das einzugsgebiet dieser karte?


die nr. 33 (arlberg - nördliche verwallgruppe) und die nr. 41 (silvretta - verwallgruppe) werden wohl auch nur alternativ benötigt, da sehr ähnliches einzugsgebiet. ich hatte - vielleicht irrtümlicherweise - geglaubt, dass die empfohlenen karten alle benötigt werden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. August 2010)

Karten sind immer gut? Es kann ja auch mal passieren, dass ein Weg wg. Baumfällung o.ä. gesperrt ist und man nach Alternative gucken muss. Das ist mit GPS mühsam... Und Scans wiegen echt nix, und man kann sie abends einfach in den Müll werfen, wird also jeden Tag leichter.
Das mit den doppelten Karten ist ja ärgerlich. Wenn nur ein Eck fehlt, kann man ja auch mal Freunde um einen Scan anhauen, wenn man weiß, dass man nie wieder in die Ecke kommt. Wenn ich mir die Karten besorge, weiß ich meist schon grob wo´s lang geht und kauf dann nach der Kompass-Übersichtskarte ein, was ich brauche.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2010)

genau, einfach unter kompass.at den blattschnitt anschauen und danach karten kaufen - stanciu gibt da oft zuviel an bzw. es gibt manchmal auch unterschiedliche karten, die beide passen würden.

alternativ ginge natürlich auch sowas wie die digital map von kompass, dann kannst du dir all das drucken, was du unterwegs brauchst. hast halt aber keine "gesamt-karte" aus papier in der hand ...

falls dir irgendwo ein kleiner abschnitt fehlen sollte und du nicht extra die karte kaufen willst, schick ggf. ne PM, vllt. hab ich eh schon einen scan daheim auf dem PC von der ecke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (4. August 2010)

ok danke für die tipps!

gerade eben habe ich die letzte karte gekauft. nun sollte das kartenmaterial für oberstdorf-riva sozusagen komplett sein und zwar:

karte 24 lechtaleralpen - hornbachkette
karte 41 silvretta - verwallgruppe
karte 52 vinschgau
karte 73 brenta gruppe
karte 101 monte Pasubio - rovereto

lediglich der abschnitt st. gertraud-rabbijoch und ein kleiner abschnitt in der nähe von scoul fehlen mir noch.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2010)

gerade gesehen:

http://www.kompass.at/community/huettenfinder/

die haben ja nun die digitale karte online, das find ich gar nicht schlecht, denn der bereich geht viel weiter gen süden (bis knapp vor den gardasee) als die digital map südtirol. und es ist alles zusammenhängend mit tirol, deutschland und weiter gen osten. auch von den dolomiten sind einige weiss flecken im vergleich zur digital map südtirol verschwunden!

zur orientierung ist das sicher eine gute sache, da kompass halt auch die "mtb-wege" mit eingezeichnet hat. so kann man sich vor kauf der papierkarte schon mal die gegend anschauen bzw. ggf. kann so dann auch die eine oder andere karte daheim bleiben, so dass man sich einzelne abschnitte aus der online-variante ausdruckt. ist zwar nicht die höchste qualität, aber besser als nix.

das mal als info auch für andere alpencrosser ...


----------



## Biking_Flow (5. August 2010)

offtopic @Elmar:

danke fuer den Hinweis auf die online-Kompasskarten! Das ist mal wirklich nuetzlich... und insgesamt ist es schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Qualitaet der Kompass-Karten in den letzten Jahren verbessert hat.

Die Online-Karte von Swisstopo ist zwar nach wie vor um Welten besser  aber es ist sehr praktisch, dass man jetzt auch Oesterreich und Suedtirol online nachschauen kann.


----------



## skiking (5. August 2010)

@lens83

Du hast Dir ja eh schon einen kompletten Satz Karten besorgt, vielleicht kannst Du ein paar der 'grünen' noch zurückgeben und holst Dir welche beim DAV. Oder lässt holen von jemandem der Mitglied ist, denn die sind besser und günstiger (DAV-Mitglieder 5,95) als Kompasskarten. Für Italien bietet der DAV in seinem Online-Shop die Tabacco-Karten für 7,50 an, das ist selbst von amazon unschlagbar. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit 1:25000er Karten gemacht, zudem haben Karten den Vorteil dass Du, wie die anderen schreiben, Alternativen findest oder Dir jemand einen coolen Trail zeigen kann.

Was der Elmar auch geschrieben hat mach ich regelmäßig, nämlich die nicht mehr benötigten Karten mittels 2-4 mitgenommener A5 Umschläge nach Hause schicken. Genauso geht nach ~4 Tage / halber Strecke eines meiner zwei Trikots nach Hause, dann müffelt man nach 9 Tagen Alpencross nicht gar so arg 

Grüße und gute Reise!


----------



## herrmann (5. August 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> lediglich der abschnitt st. gertraud-rabbijoch .



brauchst du nicht, unten steht ein Schild und dann immer berg hoch


----------



## lens83 (5. August 2010)

herrmann schrieb:


> brauchst du nicht, unten steht ein Schild und dann immer berg hoch



ok, passt! danke



skiking schrieb:


> @lens83
> 
> Du hast Dir ja eh schon einen kompletten Satz Karten besorgt, vielleicht kannst Du ein paar der 'grünen' noch zurückgeben und holst Dir welche beim DAV. Oder lässt holen von jemandem der Mitglied ist, denn die sind besser und günstiger (DAV-Mitglieder 5,95) als Kompasskarten. Für Italien bietet der DAV in seinem Online-Shop die Tabacco-Karten für 7,50 an, das ist selbst von amazon unschlagbar. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit 1:25000er Karten gemacht, zudem haben Karten den Vorteil dass Du, wie die anderen schreiben, Alternativen findest oder Dir jemand einen coolen Trail zeigen kann.
> 
> ...



wie gesagt, habe ich den kompletten satz karten hier liegen. hatte eigentlich immer nur kompasskarten (ok so oft habe ich karten nicht benötigt, da meist nur hier in der gegend unterwegs) und war immer zufrieden damit. die dav karten müsste ich mir mal anschauen...

nach hause schicken werde ich die karten unterwegs nicht, die 5 benötigten karten wiegen insgesamt 427g. das geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (5. August 2010)

und weil gerade von karten die rede ist: 





natürlich biker-stilecht mit fruchtschnitten eingezeichnet


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. August 2010)

nach direttissima dieht das aber nicht aus 

aber coole idee mit den fruchtriegeln


----------



## skiking (7. August 2010)

da ließe sich doch 1a das Eisjöchl und die Fürkelescharte einfügen


----------



## Heide-Daniel (8. August 2010)

Auf die Idee mit dem Bild muss man erstmal kommem. Für eine Alpenüberquerung von Ost nach West wäre euer Flur dann definitiv zu klein.


----------



## lens83 (12. August 2010)

da es ja nächsten SA losgehen soll, bin ich gerade dabei die etappen einzuteilen. da ich möglichst immer in hütten übernachten möchte, sind die höhenmeter streckenbedingt etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt  

oberstdorf - heilbronnerhütte 2535hm
heilbronnerhütte - heidelbergerhütte 1048hm
heidelbergerhütte - sesvennahütte 1634hm
sesvennahütte - tarscher alm 2739hm
tarscher alm - haselgruber hütte 1899hm
haselgruber hütte - rifugio graffer 3048hm
rifugio graffer - riva 896hm

was meint ihr?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. August 2010)

ich würd den ersten tag kürzen ... und den zweiten verlängern. wäre mir entschieden zu ungleich verteilt, gerade am ersten tag find ich das mit der anreise und rhythmus finden zusammen zu stressig, wenn es nennenswert mehr als 2000 hm werden.

wie kommst du denn auf 2700 hm von der sesvenna zur tarscher alm? wenn ich ab der sesvenna runterrolle ins vinschgau und dann hinauf zur tarscher alm fahre, habe ich gut 1300 hm zusammen ... welchen schlenker hast du denn noch dabei?

tarscher alm - haselgruber hütte bin ich schon zweimal exakt so gefahren, ist eine schöne etappe, ohne viel zeitdruck und mit wenig strecke. passt.

hast du noch den passo cercen eingeplant?!? oder wie kommst du auf 3050 hm? planst du die seilbahn zum graffer zu nehmen? passo cercen ist super, aber kostet ordentlich körner, da es raufwärts bis zur letzten alm fast nonstop steil, am ende sehr steil ist, dann 500 hm schieben. auch bergab kostet es kraft. ab dimaro bis madonna zieht sich ordentlich - und dann noch zum graffer rauf ist auch noch mal mühsam auf schotter. geht prinzipiell schon, aber dann echt früh starten, am passo cercen und bei der abfahrt hat man super panorama, das sollte man schon geniessen können udn nicht durchhetzen müssen. später bis madonna gibt's wenig zu sehen, dann kurz vorm graffer ruhig mal nach hinten schauen (adamello-gruppe ...).



oberstdorf - heilbronnerhütte 2535hm
heilbronnerhütte - heidelbergerhütte 1048hm
heidelbergerhütte - sesvennahütte 1634hm
sesvennahütte - tarscher alm 2739hm
tarscher alm - haselgruber hütte 1899hm
haselgruber hütte - rifugio graffer 3048hm
rifugio graffer - riva 896hm


----------



## Zorro123 (13. August 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> da es ja nächsten SA losgehen soll, bin ich gerade dabei die etappen einzuteilen. da ich möglichst immer in hütten übernachten möchte, sind die höhenmeter streckenbedingt etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt
> 
> oberstdorf - heilbronnerhütte 2535hm
> heilbronnerhütte - heidelbergerhütte 1048hm
> ...


 
Also ich bin da Elmars meinung, würde den ersten Tag an der Freiburger beenden

Und am zweiten Tag dann bis zu Heidelberger,

Das ist dann wesentlich entspannter und gleichmäßiger

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## sub-xero (13. August 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> tarscher pass ist, bzw. war es 2004 so, hinauf und hinunter eine sinnfreie schieberei/tragerei! wahrscheinlich gibt es ein paar freaks die da runter auch fahren, aber mit schön flowigen trails hat das nichts zu tun. und meine einstellung dazu sagt mir, wenn ich hinauf schiebe sollte auf der anderen seite wenigstens eine belohnung in form eines schön flowigen trails sein!



Bin den Tarscher Pass im Juli gefahren. Hinauf ist es wirklich übel, besonders die Strecke bis zur Tarscher Alm zieht sich ewig auf einem breiten Schotterweg, den man vielleicht nur zu 50% fahren kann, es sei denn man ist ausgeruht und eine extrem ausdauernde Kletterziege. Das letzte Stück zum Tarscher Joch muss geschoben und am Schluss getragen werden.

Den Trail hinunter zur Kuppelwieser Alm jedoch fand ich gigantisch. Es stimmt zwar, er ist alles andere als flowig. Viele Felsstufen, Geröll und Kehren. Wer aber Spaß am Freeriden hat und ein gescheites Fully besitzt, kann den Trail fast komplett fahren. Ich musste nur 3 oder 4mal kurz absteigen. Die Abfahrt ist aber schon technisch sehr anspruchsvoll (S3).

Das Ganze ist auch im Detail in meinem Tourenbericht (siehe Signatur) beschrieben, inklusive Fotos.


----------



## lens83 (13. August 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ich würd den ersten tag kürzen ... und den zweiten verlängern. wäre mir entschieden zu ungleich verteilt, gerade am ersten tag find ich das mit der anreise und rhythmus finden zusammen zu stressig, wenn es nennenswert mehr als 2000 hm werden.



ich übernachte am vortag in oberstdorf. von dem her könnte ich es eigentlich recht entspannt angehen.



Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf 2700 hm von der sesvenna zur tarscher alm? wenn ich ab der sesvenna runterrolle ins vinschgau und dann hinauf zur tarscher alm fahre, habe ich gut 1300 hm zusammen ... welchen schlenker hast du denn noch dabei?



der schlenker heißt madritschjoch. 
wobei ich jetzt sehe, dass stanciu in seinem transalp-programm die 700hm, welche man evtl. mit der seilbahn machen könnte schon rausgerechnet hat. also wären es deutlich über 3000hm, das wäre wohl nur mehr eine schinderei.





Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> hast du noch den passo cercen eingeplant?!? oder wie kommst du auf 3050 hm? planst du die seilbahn zum graffer zu nehmen?



passo cercen steht eigentlich nicht auf dem programm. müsste ich jetzt erst nachprüfen, wo ich mich da vertan habe. kann sein, dass ich da bei der routenerstellung ungewollt noch einen pass hinzugefügt habe.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich fahr heuer eigentlich die "Himmelfahrt", nehme aber ab Naturns den Weg vom "*Glacier Express*".
da ich den übergang am tarscher pass schon kenne und ihn eigentlich nicht als "optimal" empfinde (wurde hier schon erwähnt, eben wegen bergauf und bergab schiebepassage) meine frage:

von der tarscher alm weg führt ja der weg weiter bis zur Zirmruanhütte. von dort der weg 1 zum tarscher pass (passo di tarres/tarscher joch).

könnte man *alternativ* (mit weniger schinderei/tragerei/schieberei) den weg 15 nehmen und über weg 3 vorbei an kofelrastseen/langer see weiter über weg 4a zur kofelrast und marschnell hütte und dann über weg 4b bei der kühbergalm wieder zur steinrast dazustoßen?

wie ist da wohl der unterschied zur klassischen route?
hat da wer daten?
hat da wer bilder?

vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> könnte man *alternativ* (mit weniger schinderei/tragerei/schieberei) den weg 15 nehmen und über weg 3 vorbei an kofelrastseen/langer see weiter über weg 4a zur kofelrast und marschnell hütte und dann über weg 4b bei der kühbergalm wieder zur steinrast dazustoßen?


 
hier noch der kartenausschnitt als pdf


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. August 2010)

ich hab mir die alternative auch mal auf der karte in ruhe angeschaut und dann auch imemr wieder verworfen - bin dann insgesamt nun 3 x über den tarscher pass. die strecke zu den kofelraster seen ist deutlich länger, vom gelände her auch bergauf nicht biketauglich, also wandern (such auch mal nach wanderbeschreibung und bildern, da findet sich schon ein bissl was). ab den seen könnte man bergab wohl einiges fahren (laut stanciu), aber auch nur mit guter fahrtechnik. vom tarscher pass fährt man ja auch gut 2/3 hinten runter mit guter fahrtechnik.

somit hab ich die kofelraster seen für mich per bike gestrichen, werd vllt. mal irgendwann ne tagstour zu fuss da oben lang machen.


----------



## lens83 (28. August 2010)

so nun bin ich zurück und super wars. bestes wetter sieben tage lang, ein tadellos funktionierendes bike und jede menge nette bekanntschaften.

die etappen sind schlussendlich so ausgefallen:

oberstdorf - heilbronner hütte, 61km, 2480hm
heilbronner hütte - sesvennahütte, 65km, 2575hm
sesvennahütte - zufallhütte, 55km, 2250hm
zufallhütte - tarscher alm, 43km, 1435hm
tarscher alm - haselgruber hütte, 27km, 1805hm
haselgruber hütte - rifugio graffer, 45km, 1560hm
rifugio graffer - riva, 105km, 1615hm.

insgesamt: 401km und 13.720hm. 
im schnitt ca 57km und 1960hm pro tag. das war für mich ideal. 
auch an den 3 ersten tagen ordentlich vorlegen, damit man danach wenn man müde wird nachlassen kann fand ich genau richtig.


----------



## foes914 (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Lens 83 und alle anderen hier.
Auch wenn der Thread nun schon ewig alt ist, genau die Tour möchte ich auch fahren.
Würde gerne die Tour als GPX Tracks auf dem Navi haben. Suche schon eine ganze Weile, bis auf ein paar Teilstrecken bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
Hat irgendwer die gpx-Daten?
Danke und grüße,
Alex


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juli 2016)

@foes914  schau mal bei GPSIES oder Bike-Map nach.
Ansonsten gibt es Kompass Wanderkarten zum kaufen, danach deine Wunschroute herauszufinden ist nicht so schwer.


----------

